# 19 Jahre vor Star Trek Picard: Lower Decks startet im August, aber nicht in Deutschland



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juli 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *19 Jahre vor Star Trek Picard: Lower Decks startet im August, aber nicht in Deutschland*

						CBS hat enthüllt, dass Star Trek: Lower Decks bereits am 6. August auf CBS All Access startet und 19 Jahre vor den Ereignissen von Star Trek: Picard im 24. Jahrhundert spielt. Nachdem Discovery bei Netflix und Picard bei Amazon Prime lief, gibt es für die Zeichentrickserie Lower Decks anscheinend keinen internationalen Anbieter. Das neue Heldenschiff, die U.S.S. Cerritos, erinnert an die Enterprise-D.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *19 Jahre vor Star Trek Picard: Lower Decks startet im August, aber nicht in Deutschland*


----------



## sfc (3. Juli 2020)

Nicht, dass ich Interesse an weiterem Kurtzman-Schrott hätte, aber was CBS sich bei der internationalen Veröffentlichung leistet, verdient schon einen schwungvollen Tritt in den verlängerten Rücken. STD bei Netflix, Picard bei Prime, Lower Decks nirgends und ob die neuen Short Treks überhaupt noch nach Deutschland kommen, weiß auch kein Schwein. Wäre das neue Star Trek so erfolgreich und beliebt, wie behauptet, würde es nicht erst Netflix nicht mehr haben wollen und anschließend auch Amazon nicht mehr.

Zur Serie selbst: Das sieht wirklich mal nach Star Trek aus. Kurioserweise darf das wohl nur noch bei Comedy so sein. Traurig.


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. Juli 2020)

Oh je...Zeichentrick im Weltall...
Wenn ich die Bilder der "Crew" sehe, denke ich schon unwillkürlich an Homer und die Simpsons...


----------



## Terracresta (3. Juli 2020)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Oh je...Zeichentrick im Weltall...
> Wenn ich die Bilder der "Crew" sehe, denke ich schon unwillkürlich an Homer und die Simpsons...



Simpsons - The Next Generation

To boldly go where no Simpson has gone before!

Naja, Star Trek wird immer weiter in den Dreck (haha...) gezogen, wies scheint. Lustig, dass die paar Bilder schon ausreichen, um eine entsprechende Erwartungshaltung (=Müll) aufzubauen.
Da schau ich lieber mal wieder 'ne Runde Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs oder Galaxy Rangers oder wenns lustiger sein soll Futurama.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Juli 2020)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Naja, Star Trek wird immer weiter in den Dreck (haha...) gezogen, wies scheint. Lustig, dass die paar Bilder schon ausreichen, um eine entsprechende Erwartungshaltung (=Müll) aufzubauen.
> Da schau ich lieber mal wieder 'ne Runde Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs oder Galaxy Rangers oder wenns lustiger sein soll Futurama.



Genau so sieht's aus.

Ich werde der Serie durchaus eine Chance geben, womöglich taugt sie ja was. Aber selbst wenn, wäre es ein Armutszeugnis für das ganze Franchise, wenn ausgerechnet eine animierte Comedy-Serie den Höhepunkt darstellen sollte.


----------



## Nebulus07 (4. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild, spiegelt unsere ganze neue Gesellschaft wieder. Über dieses Bild könnte man Bücherweise schreiben... Political correctness at its best


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Dieses Bild, spiegelt unsere ganze neue Gesellschaft wieder. Über dieses Bild könnte man Bücherweise schreiben... Political correctness at its best



Finde ich nicht. Farbige Frauen auf der Brücke gibt's seit TOS. _Nerdy white guys_ und farbige Chefingenieure und außerirdische Crewmitglieder (außer nur Vulkanier) seit TNG. Also seit mindestens 33 Jahren. Was ist daran bitteschön "neu"?

Neu wäre ein körperlich eingeschränkter, homosexueller klingonischer Pazifist. Oder eine Ferengi aus armen Verhältnissen, die in der Öffentlichkeit Männerkleider trägt. Oder eine genderfluide, hysterische Vulkanierin. Oder ein dunkelblauer Andorianer mit Alkoholproblem. Oder ein _underprivileged green male_ von Orion.


----------

